# Hi



## Mikesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi there, I'm new and wanted to introduce myself before starting to join in the threads.

My name's Helen but as my handle says, I'm Mike's girl. He lives in the US, I live in England, we met back when MSN Groups was around so we've been together nearly 5 years, hence wanting to become an American next year in the Ohio area.

I'm 23, saving up as much money as I can to make it easier, and I really want to be an author too, so I write a lot in my spare time though with my next job being an 8 till 6, it's going to get interesting. I write for teens and it's usually fantasy genre with an occasional dip into sci-fi.

I hope to get basic office work over there if I'm lucky, but otherwise I'm determined to get work commissioned instead and make an income as I'd love to be a stay at home mom when I do get to be a mom. I'm probably going to be going over on a fiancee visa, so will be organising a wedding within 90 days...any tips?

Good to meet you and look forward to chatting and learning on the threads.

Helen


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

One step at a time grass hopper:>) The road to US citizenship is a bit longer. Spouses of US citizens can take the step three years after receiving their green card.


----------



## Mikesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

twostep said:


> One step at a time grass hopper:>) The road to US citizenship is a bit longer. Spouses of US citizens can take the step three years after receiving their green card.


Three years? Whooooaaaa!
Eeeep, Mike and I would go nuts if that happened. He's already looking at houses (he's saved up) and hoping for me to move over in May to July time!! Though I suppose, whatever amount longer it takes gives me more time to save up more money but still...whoooaa.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mikesgirl said:


> Three years? Whooooaaaa!
> Eeeep, Mike and I would go nuts if that happened. He's already looking at houses (he's saved up) and hoping for me to move over in May to July time!! Though I suppose, whatever amount longer it takes gives me more time to save up more money but still...whoooaa.


He said citizenship .. that you apply for 3 years after you get your green card 
But if you intend to arrive next May/June ..you had better file for the K1 visa now


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

Even if you file now May-June would be quite lucky


----------



## Mikesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone, okay...well, I'd better change the aim of going over there to about October then lol, and just use the extra time to save up more money, because he wants me to come over at Christmas and the fiance visa would mean I'd not be allowed to travel over during the application process...or is it better to get married then apply for a spousal visa out of curiosity?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mikesgirl said:


> Thanks everyone, okay...well, I'd better change the aim of going over there to about October then lol, and just use the extra time to save up more money, because he wants me to come over at Christmas and the fiance visa would mean I'd not be allowed to travel over during the application process...or is it better to get married then apply for a spousal visa out of curiosity?


You can still travel over during the application


----------



## Mikesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

Phew...a lot of people had been saying that it's too difficult, that they sometimes bar you just because they presume i'd do a runner, and that it jeopardises the application too much, has anyone else heard that sort of thing? Is there any extra steps I'd need to take about visiting during application time?
Thanks so much everyone for all your help...if I can do anything to help in return?...like, I've got the motherload of recipes and herbal knowledge. *sheepish smile*


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mikesgirl said:


> Phew...a lot of people had been saying that it's too difficult, that they sometimes bar you just because they presume i'd do a runner, and that it jeopardises the application too much, has anyone else heard that sort of thing? Is there any extra steps I'd need to take about visiting during application time?
> Thanks so much everyone for all your help...if I can do anything to help in return?...like, I've got the motherload of recipes and herbal knowledge. *sheepish smile*


Only go for two weeks .. the problem lies with those who go for 90 days and then try it again and expect to virtually live over there .... they get a very hard dose of reality


----------



## Mikesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

okay thanks *nods* Mike's worth the world to me, so I'll always toe the legal line for him, no worries.
Helen


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mikesgirl said:


> Phew...a lot of people had been saying that it's too difficult, that they sometimes bar you just because they presume i'd do a runner, and that it jeopardises the application too much, has anyone else heard that sort of thing? Is there any extra steps I'd need to take about visiting during application time?
> Thanks so much everyone for all your help...if I can do anything to help in return?...like, I've got the motherload of recipes and herbal knowledge. *sheepish smile*


Only travel during application time if it is necessary. Have documentation showing ties to the UK with you - lease, bank statement, employment contract ... Answer questions but do not chat. Just zip it. Pack light. Book your flight asap. Take your own food and earplugs and a toothbrush. International flights are not what they used to be. Will you visit your future in-laws?


----------



## Mikesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

twostep said:


> Only travel during application time if it is necessary. Have documentation showing ties to the UK with you - lease, bank statement, employment contract ... Answer questions but do not chat. Just zip it. Pack light. Book your flight asap. Take your own food and earplugs and a toothbrush. International flights are not what they used to be. Will you visit your future in-laws?


Usually I stay with my future in-laws, as Mike still lives with his parents, but he's buying his own place hopefully within the next few months as he seems to want to have a place for him and me by Christmas.
Thanks for that, I'll do my best to think up anything that will show my intent to come back to England each time then. Hmmm.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

I still wouldn't advice travelling to the US while you have a pending visa, however I've discovered at the moment the K1 visa processing times are actually as short as 5 months. I'll keep my thread updated on my progress and you can see how quickly it goes through.


----------



## Mikesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, much appreciated  good luck with your visa, Gav


----------

